# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj kopesht privat per femijen tim

## Marjeta

Pershendetje
ju lutem mund tme sygjeroni nje kopesht privat te mir sepse u ben 2 kopeshte qe nderroj sepse nuk jam e kenaqur
E dua nga kopeshti zologjik deri tek fabrika e miellit sepse andej kam rrugen per pune
Flm

----------


## skender76

Difekt tuknik......

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje pyetje jashte kerkeses o jashte problemit;ka kopshte shteterore o publike ?

(Pyetje koti,se ne nje vend ku nuk ka shtet nuk mund te kete asgje shteterore.Thjesht per kuriozitet)

----------


## Marjeta

Kaq e veshtir esht ta kuptosh

----------


## ATMAN

jane problem te gjithe ,duhet ta dergosh vetem ne nje kopesht ku i njef drejtuesit dhe edukatoret ,perndryshe nuk i merr dot garancite qe kerkon

----------


## Marjeta

Un nuk njoh asnje prandaj desha nje sygjerim
Flm gjithsesi  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## mia@

Une s'te ndihmoj dot se nuk jetoj ne Shqiperi por shprehu me qarte nese vertet do ndihme. Konkretisht cfare nuk te ka pelqyer nga dy kopshtet e meparshme? Kushtet? Edukatoret? Cmimi? Kurikulumi qe ndjekin? 
Cfare kerkon ti nga nje kopsht? Cfare nuk pelqen ti dikujt tjeter mund t'i duket i mire. Psh ka prinder qe marrin si kriter kryesor cmimin.  Te tjere kushtet ose siguria qe ofron te femija e tyre, etj.
Gjithsesi te uroj te gjesh nje kopsht ashtu sic e do ti. 
Perfekt nuk ka. Mundohu te gjesh nje kopsht qe ofron mbi te gjitha siguri, kushte te shendetshme dhe staf serioz qe te rrish jo me koken mbrapa kur iken per ne pune.

----------


## Marjeta

Mia 
Un kur kerkoj kopesht te mire nuk flas per cmimin se ashtu do kerkoja kopesht te lire
Un mendova se ndonjera do ta kishte femijen ne ndonje kopesht ne kte zone qe them un dhe esht e kenaqur pak nga te gjitha se e di qe perfekt nuk ka 
Flm mia shpresoj ta gjej sot pashe disa kopeshte do dal perseri neser dhe do vendos njerin

----------


## Robert 1

Mirmrama por mokpo e di me e perdor  ke te forum ,por deshta me e did a ka na nje shqiptar ne austin

----------


## benseven11

Kopshti privat mund te jete i shtrenjte ne cmime,sepse ka shpenzime si qera ambjenti/ndertese/salle, paguan qera toke
paguan takse shtetit,paguan elektrik,paguan uje.Ka shume fatura shume shpenzime ,shume overhead,per pasoje kopshti rrit cmimet e mbajtjes se femijeve
qe te mbuloje shpenzimet e medha.
Do ishte me mire te gjeje ndonje bebisiter nje femer,nje individ qe ta mbante dhe e paguan dicka,mund te jete cmimi me i lire te
paguash nje person bebisiter se sa te paguash nje kopesht privat.
Nqs do zgjedhesh bebisiter mos merr asnjehere gra qe jane lodhur nga puna dhe jeta sepse ato kane pak durim nevrikosen kollaj.
Shiko per femra te reja ne moshe, si studente universiteti qe kane me shume  durim,dashuri, i pelqejne shume kalamajte e vegjel,kane me shume energji
dhe i mabjne femijet mire.Studentet mund te kerkojne me pak leke mund te kene cmim me te ulet  te mbajne femijen se sa ndonje grua qe e ben si pune
full time bebisiter.
E rendesishme eshte qe femija te kete shume lodra te reja dhe te pastra rrotull qe te humbe mendjen te lodrat dhe te mos merzitet.
Femija po nuk u merzit,nuk nevrikoset  nuk behet fasi,nuk behet kapricoz,nuk qan asnjehere dhe kjo eshte mire edhe per bebisiter,nuk merzitet as nevrikoset as bebisiter.

----------


## Marjeta

> Kopshti privat mund te jete i shtrenjte ne cmime,sepse ka shpenzime si qera ambjenti/ndertese/salle, paguan qera toke
> paguan takse shtetit,paguan elektrik,paguan uje.Ka shume fatura shume shpenzime ,shume overhead,per pasoje kopshti rrit cmimet e mbajtjes se femijeve
> qe te mbuloje shpenzimet e medha.
> Do ishte me mire te gjeje ndonje bebisiter nje femer,nje individ qe ta mbante dhe e paguan dicka,mund te jete cmimi me i lire te
> paguash nje person bebisiter se sa te paguash nje kopesht privat.
> Nqs do zgjedhesh bebisiter mos merr asnjehere gra qe jane lodhur nga puna dhe jeta sepse ato kane pak durim nevrikosen kollaj.
> Shiko per femra te reja ne moshe, si studente universiteti qe kane me shume  durim,dashuri, i pelqejne shume kalamajte e vegjel,kane me shume energji
> dhe i mabjne femijet mire.Studentet mund te kerkojne me pak leke mund te kene cmim me te ulet  te mbajne femijen se sa ndonje grua qe e ben si pune
> full time bebisiter.
> ...


Flm per pergjigjjen jan sh te verteta kto por un dua qe dhe te mesoje sepse kopeshti e pregatit shum per shkollen dhe privat ka me pak ne grup dhe kan mundesi me shum per te mesuar ndersa kopeshti shteteror qe e kisha me par ishin 40 femij ne grup prandaj them me mir harxhoj pak por kur te shkoje ne klase te pare do e ket me te lehte

----------


## Man from Nowher

Qenka me i lire nje kujdestare femije se nje kopesht privat? Aq me teper nese mer nje kujdestare edukatore/mesuese pasi femija cohet ne kopesht privat per tu edukuar jo thjesht qe te jesh i/e lire per te punuar. 
Ato qerane e tokes, nderteses, puntoret etj etj i bejne hesap vet, ne AL me sa di une nga 50-100$ kushton kopeshti. 
Nuk di ndonje ne zonen qe e kerkon zonja.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ore,si shpegohet qe kendej nga vendet kapitaliste,revizioniste,imperialiste dhe antimarksiste kopshtet ne pergjithsi jane shteteror ! Edhe kur jane privat jane te financuara nga komuna.

E kuptoj,qe ne shtetin tone liberist leket bohen me edukimin,me universitete e shitblerje dipllomash,dhe po ti heqesh lejen e ndertimit komunes mbeten te gjithe punonjesit e komunes pa pune,por te pakten mos ta orientojne ekonomine e tregut dhe industrine vetem tek kopshtet dhe çerdhet.

----------


## benseven11

> Flm per pergjigjjen jan sh te verteta kto por un dua qe dhe
>  te mesoje sepse kopeshti e pregatit shum per shkollen dhe privat ka me pak ne grup 
> dhe kan mundesi me shum per te mesuar ndersa kopeshti shteteror qe e kisha me par
>  ishin 40 femij ne grup prandaj them me mir harxhoj pak por kur te shkoje ne klase
>  te pare do e ket me te lehte


Kopshtet private kane marre licencen te zhvillojne bisnesin e mbajtjes dhe edukimit te
 kalamajve,por a jane te kontrolluara per perfomancen,cilesine e edukimit dhene nga edukatoret?
Ministria e arsimit dhe kultures duhet te kete nje drejtori te vecante per arsimin e ulet  
apo parashkollor,mund te kene edhe punonjes inspektor
qe mund te vizitojne bejne kontroll ne kopshtet private.
Prej inspektoreve mund te marresh informacion te sakte se cilat
 kopshte jane me te pajisura,me te pastra,me edukatore me te mire.
Inspektoret mund te te rekomandojne se cili kopsht eshte
 me i mire per cilesi edukimi/ka edukatore me te mire.
Inspektoret i njohin edukatoret sepse kane lidhje pune,ato mund te kene ide te qarte
se cila edukatore eshte e pregatitur dhe ben pune te mire me kalamajte.
Une vet nuk jam prind po sikur te isha dhe kisha femijen tim do shkoja ne ministri dhe takoja inspektorin
qe shkon periodikisht dhe kontrollon kopshtet dhe do i beja keto pyetje
1.Sikur  te kishe femijen tend supozojme 5 vjec ne cilin kopesht privat do e coje?
Inspektori-Do e coja te kopshti nr 6.
Pse do e cosh te ai kopesht?
Inspektori do jape arsyet.
1.Edukatorja qe punon atje eshte shume e pregatitur,ka mbaruar universitet per  arsim.
ka pervoje dhe njohuri te thella ne psikologjine e femijeve dhe ka dale mire me testet e zhvilluara nga Ministria.
2.Eshte e kujdeshme dhe e dashur me kalamajte
3.Kerkon rregull dhe disipline,i mban kalamajte gjithmone te organizuar, aktive dhe te fokusuar.
4.E mban ambjentin shume  paster dhe vete eshte shume e rregullt
5.Femijet aty dhe prinderit jane shume te kenaqur.
6.Femijet aty nen instruktimet e saj kane mesuar te shkruajne, lexojne, dine alfabetin permendesh
dhe dine edhe aritmetiken mire,kane mesuar te vizatojne,jane njohur me kompjuterin loder etj.
Pasi i degjoj te gjitha keto i them sh flm dhe e coj femijen te kopshti 6.
I besoj inspektorit sepse ai i ka pare te gjithe kopshtet dhe ja jep voten 6-es per cilesi.

----------


## Marjeta

Sme kishte shkuar mendja ktu  :buzeqeshje: 
Do interesohem sepse kemi nje te njohur inspektor 
flm shum

----------


## Prudence

> Un nuk njoh asnje prandaj desha nje sygjerim
> Flm gjithsesi




sa do te shpenzosh shoqe?

----------


## Ksanthi

Une te sugjeroj kopshtin LAURA .Kam degjuar qe eshte nje nder me te miret ne Tirane.Mund ta besh mik dhe ne fb.

----------


## tetovarja87

Pershendetje forumi...
\\\\


MbAase pashe te kjo tema se flitet per foshnjen doja te u pyes,kush mund te me tregoj ckuptim ka Emri Armela,e kerkoj ne internet per kuptimin e sme del dote...

----------


## Busy Girl

Zemrush ne nje vend lexova qe do te thote princeshe por sjam e sigurte. Nese ky eshte emri qe ke vendosur te quash bebin ateher te pergezoj emer i bukur.
Urime tetovare.

----------

tetovarja87 (04-04-2015)

----------


## tetovarja87

> Zemrush ne nje vend lexova qe do te thote princeshe por sjam e sigurte. Nese ky eshte emri qe ke vendosur te quash bebin ateher te pergezoj emer i bukur.
> Urime tetovare.


Zemrushe flm....


Kete emer e du SEPSE 4 germat e para jan germat e para te emrit te burit ndersa dy te fundit te miat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

